# Canon 60D Help



## sood1992 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm new to 60D and I've been using Canon 1000D from past 1 year. Okay, so I want to know what can I adjust exposure to - or + on AV mode without pressing the Q button? I used to toggle it using +/- button on 1000D, How to do it on 60D?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 16, 2011)

Look under 'Exposure compensation' in the user manual.


----------



## analog.universe (Nov 16, 2011)

The wheel in the back controls compensation in Av mode.  It locks however, after a certain period of inactivity (I believe equal to the meter timeout).  So, half click the shutter to get the meter reading, and then you have a few seconds to adjust compensation with the back wheel.


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 16, 2011)

sood1992 said:


> I'm new to 60D and I've been using Canon 1000D from past 1 year. Okay, so I want to know what can I adjust exposure to - or + on AV mode without pressing the Q button? I used to toggle it using +/- button on 1000D, How to do it on 60D?


Read the entire manual before posting questions that are answered in the user manual.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 16, 2011)

You really need some quality time with your manual. And seeing how Canon manuals suck, I'd probably go for the magic lantern guide or similar for your camera. I believe Ken Rockwell has a writeup page on the 60D too.


----------



## Chann (Nov 16, 2011)

analog.universe said:
			
		

> The wheel in the back controls compensation in Av mode.  It locks however, after a certain period of inactivity (I believe equal to the meter timeout).  So, half click the shutter to get the meter reading, and then you have a few seconds to adjust compensation with the back wheel.



The wheel controls exposure compensation in both Av and Tv modes. The wheel lock is electronic and can be disabled in the camera settings. I keep mine off and have never had an issue with accidental setting changes.  Now, if only canon provided a way to disable the irritating program dial lock. 

Like the other posts say, read the manual. I d/l a PDF version and keep it on my phone for easy reference.  In iBooks you can even add bookmarks to useful info. 

Chann


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 17, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> You really need some quality time with your manual. And seeing how Canon manuals suck, I'd probably go for the magic lantern guide or similar for your camera. I believe Ken Rockwell has a writeup page on the 60D too.


there are 60D-specific book out there, such as


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2011)

> And seeing how Canon manuals suck


I've never had a problem with a 'full' Canon manual.  I think they're pretty good actually.

Although just last night, while teaching a DSLR class, I discovered that some of the entry level Rebels only come with a 'basic' manual and only supply the full manual as a PDF on disc.  That's disappointing.  

But I think the 60D does come with a full manual.


----------



## sokkphoto (Nov 17, 2011)

Make sure you have pressed the Unlock button under the big main dial behind the camera.
Then turn the main dial and you should see the exposure compensation indicator moving. 

You can't rely on the Q button solely while shooting, that's for sure.

Jaan


----------

